# 2011 JD 8295R Tractor on Iowa Auction Friday



## Machinery Pete (Apr 28, 2012)

Video I shot of 2011 JD 8295R tractor with 719 hours (ILS) selling on Hamburg, IA farm retirement auction Friday (Nov. 30, 2012):






Pete
www.machinerypete.com


----------

